# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Onveilig door Diarree?

## Emma123

hallo mensen!

ik heb een hele belangrijke vraag.. en ik kom er maar niet uit

ik had zaterdagavond een feest bij me thuis, had toen de pil om ongeveer 1 uur, half 2 ingenomen 's avonds/'s nachts
toen ik wakker werd tegen 5 of 6 uur zondagochtend had ik diarree niet hele erge maar wel wat dun.
toen die zondagavond tegen 9uur had ik seks gehad onveillig, ik was helemaal vergeten dat ik diarree had gehad.
en om half 11 s'avonds weer ongeveer heb ik de pil geslikt.
nu is mijn vraag.. is er een mogelijkheid dat ik zwanger kan zijn?

Emma

----------


## Emma123

en oja wou ik ook nog even zeggen, ik ben nog maar begonnen met de eerste strip 4 dagen. kan dat ook kwaad?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Emma,

Ik had je al geadviseerd om de MAP te gaan halen, inmiddels is het al te laat om nu nog te beginnen met de MAP, dus ik hoop dat je hier gister mee begonnen bent? Anders moet je gokken op puur geluk, of ongeluk.. Je kunt namelijk zwanger zijn, maar het hoeft natuurlijk niet persé, maarr de kans is wel aanwezig. Ookal ben je nu verder gegaan met het slikken met de pil, dit geeft je dus geen veiligheid hè.
Ik hoor graag van je of je inmiddels al aan de MAP bent begonnen.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Emma123

ik heb ook nog even aan me moeder gevraagd, die zei dat ik waarschijnlijk niet zwanger ben.. en ze zegt dat de MAP niet nodig is. Want de diarree was niet heel erg, zoals in de bijsluiter staat 'ernstige diarree word denk ik bedoeld met dat je weken lang diarree hebt.
dus ik moet het gokken.. 
maar alsnog heel erg bedankt voor je advies! :Smile: 

groetjes Emma

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Emma,

Iedere soort van diarree valt hieronder, wanneer je 1 dag al een heel klein beetje hier last van hebt is de werking van de pil meteen een stuk minder. In jouw geval hoop ik dat je geluk hebt gehad, maar wees er niet zo zeker van dat je niet zwanger bent. Hou je menstruatie even goed in de gaten  :Wink:  Wanneer je merkt dat je ook maar 1 dag overtijd bent moet je meteen aan de bel trekken en gaan testen.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Oki07

Sylvia heeft gelijk hoor. Mijn huisarts heeft mij geadviseerd om bij diaree binnen 4 uur na inname voor de zekerheid een extra pil te nemen. Ik had zelf toch even overleg met de huisarts gehad, maar hou het nu maar goed in de gaten bij je volgende menstruatie.

----------

